# What is your favourite skyscraper?



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

I love Lloyds Building in London but dunno if it qualify as a skyscraper?


----------



## phasuk111 (May 29, 2009)

very beautiful ,


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I've never....gotten that building. It puzzles me


----------



## Mutiix123 (Jan 15, 2010)

I love California plaza in LA at night...


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

torre mayor, mexico city mexico


----------



## Huggkruka (Aug 26, 2005)

There are so many great skyscrapers, so I'll limit myself to the lamentably few I've seen in person.

Close to home:
Turning Torso, Malmö









International:
AXA Building, Sydney


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Chrysler Building - New York City, USA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerharbo/2146960182/sizes/l/


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Bank of America Center - Houston









Scotia Tower - Toronto









Lake Point Tower - Chicago









any of those would make it my favorite one


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Q1. Hands down.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

There are so many excellent buildings all over the world I'm not sure where to start. 

If forced to pick only one I would go with The Empire State Building.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

My 2 faves. 

The Center.









BOC


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

westendtower, frankfurt


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

IFC building in Hong Kong









Burj Dubai









Bishopsgate Tower (U/C) in London

















122 Leadenhall Street (U/C) in London


----------



## Draegen (Mar 10, 2010)

Sears tower is my number 1 favorite because it looks real futuristic and kewl 

2nd is 1 world trade center U/C

3rd is Jhon Hancock center it also looks futuristic and kewl
Sears tower 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Jhon hancock


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

